# Pellet training my stingray



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So I've come up with a new way of pellet training stingrays  So far so good! what I do is drill a hole in the middle of a massivour pellet and then push a live whole worm through the middle and tie him in a knot. So far he's eaten 6 pellets and I will be heading to the next step of soaking pellets in worm juice. I tried all other methods of pellet training with this ray with no luck. He's very picky and seems to rather die than eat any other types of food. I'm not willing to feed my ray worms for the rest of his life either so this was the next step.




















VIDEO------->Pellet training for stingrays - YouTube


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

what types of food do stingrays like best?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Earth worms gotta be number 1  can can become addictive


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Great idea!! Pellet training stingrays is always hard


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Your approach is very similar to that used by one of the biologist/curators at the Vancouver Aquarium who put on a presentation on stingrays a while ago. In her case, she showed with photos how to push bits of shrimp through cut up earthworm. This is how they wean their pups from worms to shrimp. I think you are going one better since having a ray on pellets is the best.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok that is awesome. Macgyver style. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I tried that with small pellets but I found it extremely time consuming



stratos said:


> Your approach is very similar to that used by one of the biologist/curators at the Vancouver Aquarium who put on a presentation on stingrays a while ago. In her case, she showed with photos how to push bits of shrimp through cut up earthworm. This is how they wean their pups from worms to shrimp. I think you are going one better since having a ray on pellets is the best.


----------

